# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Poly Equipment

## hypostatic

Hi all,

I have been able to get Paynes poly equipment to sell a little bit cheaper than normal prices for the next month or so.

http://www.centralapiariesltd-webstore.com/

If you wanna chat then call me: 07787796001

Im also in West Lothian so your more than welcome to come out at the weekends to take a look.

Dave

----------

